# No Run 3010



## PaolaJoe (Dec 24, 2010)

We just bought a J.D. 3010 Gas that is not running. The old owner tried cap, points, plugs, wires with no luck. Said he was getting spark?? Since it has been sitting for some time I want to drain and clean the fuel tank; can anyone please advise on tank removal or the best approach ? Also any detail ignition specs and timing info.
is the firing order 1342 ? is # 1 the front (fan) cylinder ?
The tractor is not at my house and I have not had a chance to look it over carefully yet, so I want to go work on it as prepared as possible.
Thank You,
Joe


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked the coil / ballast resistor? Could be the culprit. Firing order is usually on the manifold casting and the cylinder at the radiator is cylinder number 1. Good luck!


----------

